# cruising to Cuba



## daddyhobbit (Nov 4, 2007)

Probably asked a million times but what is the status with sailing into Cuba? We are planning sailing up to Chesapeake for the summer and would head to Cuba if we can get in without being hassled by the Homeland Security 
Just looking at options for the trek from Virgin Islands to Virginia.
TIA


----------



## jjrunning (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you a US citizen?


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

IF you are an American Citz, the you can get Arrested for going to Cuba !
Dont know if Cuba will object, but the FBI Will certainly.
You might end up in cuban prison as a SPY.for about 75 years.


----------



## fourdegreesc (Nov 22, 2009)

It happens though. The more you post online about going....

I "know people" who have been, and as long as you keep it on the DL you should be fine. Cuba is more than happy to see your american dollars. they have great diving. It will be terrible for the environment when Americans are allowed back in.

And I think it's the Treasury cops who will visit you if you get caught. Isn't that right? Maybe the FBI.... I don't know....

-dennis


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

There was an article in Soundings not long ago. Read it if you can. Some found it enjoyable, others ran afoul of communist beauracracy. If you go there, remember it's all on Cuban terms.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Cuban immigrations don't usually stamp your passport so that you won't get into trouble with the US Government. It's still a huge gamble for an American citizen. There are many nicer islands to visit than Cuba. I've never seen the attraction. The Dominican isn't much further, much nicer and lots more to see...keep sailing and skip out on Cuba.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

Last I heard the Cuban's love us Canadians, it's somewhere I am curious of going to. My questions is, as a foreign citizen if I check into the US with a Cuban stamp in my passport will I have issues?


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Stay home*

No stand up US citizen would go against their governments wishes and visit Cuba. Lobby your Congressman and Senater to never allow US citizens to enter Cuba. Leave it for other nationalities who just want a great vacation and have no interest in politics.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

krozet said:


> Last I heard the Cuban's love us Canadians, it's somewhere I am curious of going to. My questions is, as a foreign citizen if I check into the US with a Cuban stamp in my passport will I have issues?


Yes, we are loved in Cuba. The US will probably give you a hassle if they see a Cuban stamp in your passport, which is why Cuba usually don't stamp it.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

canadianseamonkey said:


> Yes, we are loved in Cuba. The US will probably give you a hassle if they see a Cuban stamp in your passport, which is why Cuba usually don't stamp it.


Damn... I like having stamps in my passport.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

I remember reading an article some years ago, which magazine I'm not sure, about sailing to Cuba. If I remember correctly, the issue with US authorities is trade with Cuba. It was stated that if you spent no money in Cuba, then you weren't in violation of any US laws. Remember, the US only has a trade embargo with Cuba. I seem to remember that there were ways of circumventing these laws by using travel services (Canadian?) to purchase meal and fuel vouchers that can be used in Cuban ports. Sorry but I can't remember any details. 
I'd like to travel to Cuba one day, I think if it is ever opened up to US tourism we will ruin the country's nostalgia. There is a lot of history there and some great dive locations from what I understand.
I would suggest contacting a Canadian consulate and asking them what is required for legal entry, since you probably won't get a straight answer from a US bureaucrat.


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

uhhh.... it is possible to do safely with a bit of creativity...

http://www.ibike.org/cuba/ofac/cuba-travelto.htm

U.S. Treasury - Sanctions Program Summaries - Cuba

Just gotta work the system intelligently...

Himself has a big yen to visit Cuba and will be exercising the arts exchange card to facilitate the visit. Interpret arts exchange as drinking rum and listening to Cuban music all night long ; -)


----------



## fourdegreesc (Nov 22, 2009)

Cuba understands the problems with Americans returning from there and they will not stamp your passport if you ask them.

-dennis


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

Superpickle said:


> IF you are an American Citz, the you can get Arrested for going to Cuba !


It is not illegal to visit Cuba. It is illegal for a U.S. citizen to spend money in Cuba, with certain exceptions.


----------



## capt13 (Jul 20, 2007)

I know someone who went to Cuba 5 years ago in 2005 with a C&C that they totally gutted and put all new wood, and electronics on the boat. they sailed into Cuban waters on the boat, and the Cuban government took their boat, and put them, and their cat on their life raft where they spent 3 days out in the gulf till another boat picked them up. they said the boat sank for insurance reasons. Moral of the story is DON'T GO TO CUBA! Not a very good idea!


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

I've visited there in about 2003. I went on a license, and I declared the visit on my customs paperwork when I re-entered the US. No hassles. It used to be easier than it is today to make legal trips. The Bush admin tightened the requirements.

For a US citizen taking a boat to Cuba is a bad plan. If you are a US citizen and they decide to take your boat you really have no recourse, and a lone boat cruising the coast can easily upset the local gunboats. (doing a tournament or a race may be another story)

For a non-US citizen, I wouldn't worry about it any more than the DR or Costa Rica and I don't think the US customs folks will care one way or the other what stamps you have. (SKIP HAITI)


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

XTR said:


> I've visited there in about 2003. I went on a license, and I declared the visit on my customs paperwork when I re-entered the US. No hassles. It used to be easier than it is today to make legal trips. The Bush admin tightened the requirements.
> 
> For a US citizen taking a boat to Cuba is a bad plan. If you are a US citizen and they decide to take your boat you really have no recourse, and a lone boat cruising the coast can easily upset the local gunboats. (doing a tournament or a race may be another story)
> 
> For a non-US citizen, I wouldn't worry about it any more than the DR or Costa Rica and I don't think the US customs folks will care one way or the other what stamps you have. (SKIP HAITI)


Is there a port still standing in Haiti?


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Free trade hasn't really helped Somalia or Haiti has it? If our world leaders keep this behavior up, the whole world will be unsafe. You can only exploit people so much before they start doing what is necessary to survive.


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

Well...they say that Cuban cigars are the best. But I'll bet that Dominican Republic cigars are 99% as good. Far less risky to be sure.

Michael Moore filmed part of his movie 'Sicko' in Cuba. I am sure there are legal ways to visit if one is determined.

I had a college roommate who visited Russia and smuggled a large Russian flag out. Ballsy I say. This was in the 70's.


----------



## Paddler76 (Jan 17, 2010)

As one who has been there..when you hand over your Passport to a cuban offical..make sure there is a ten or twenty folded inside.He or she will quickly discard the entrance stamp in their hand and welcome you with a big smile. Let cuban imagration know long in advance know what you want to do . Copy and take with you any correspondence. It may result in a blank stare but at least the people on the lower rung will know you have been in communication with those on the upper rung If at first you get a no..try another ten and a final decision can be really slow ..so just think of it as a take off on "Slow Boat To China". Sailors who have the best experience in Cuba are those pay close attention to charts and weather(not brain surgery but with charts you are really gambling.} As far as weather you are only 90 miles from the tower for NWS in Key West. Last but not least..at least have a working knowledge of the language Many cubans consider it an insult if you don't at least try to speak their language..and if you stumble..that's O.K. They know you are trying.. That can bring another smile and further assistance from friends and relatives and a possible reason for them to declare celebration time.


----------

